# New member saying hi



## DawgMan (Nov 25, 2010)

First I'd like to thank the forum for accepting me. I look forward to reading posts, learning from the more experienced members and making contributions to posts if it's something I can assist with. I belong to several other forums and understand the importance of searching for the answer to a question before asking something. Once again, thanks for having me.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*DawgMan* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## HavocReign (Dec 8, 2010)

welcome Dawgman!


----------

